# Slam Video



## ryannorthcott (Dec 17, 2010)

Thought i'd compile some of my best slams of the month. Just got my gopro 1080 so i've been trying to break it and it's holding up like a champ.

YouTube - Spring Slams

make sure to watch in 1080!


----------



## metric (Jan 16, 2011)

Not too bad, would've liked to see more of the pre-crash sequences though. A lot of it just looks like random tumbling where I can't tell wtf is going on.


----------



## mbesp (Jan 30, 2009)

throw some tunes on there too, that clicking noise gopros make is kind of annoying haha.


----------

